# I resign...



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2006)

As you can see, I'm gray, lifeless, etc...

I can no longer take people's idiocy... I will not name anyone, but certain people have proved to be loyal to me, and I respect them for that...

Thank you friends, thanks for nothing, enemies.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 16, 2006)

You know you can always count on me for anything Bul. Just ask.

See you on NSider and MSN.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bul, please, don't leave. You're a good person. You're a great leader. It won't be the same without you. Please, don't go.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know it would come to this... I hope i see you around     
:'(


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 16, 2006)

Bul you're not lifeless, you just need to find something to do that is fun (idk if you were listening to what I was saying in MSN, but I said it again).  Because it seems that all you do is video games, computer, guitar, write; you should try something new.  If you really have too much pressure you should drop out of the staff temporarily but then come back when you're ready.  You probably won't be able to see this post though...but I'm still posting it.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 16, 2006)

well as all of you can see this sucks and tbt is not going to be able to function write without him.. We lost Bastoise and now Bul
tbts activity is going to decline alot


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sometimes I get to feelin'
I was back in the old days - long ago
When we were kids, when we were young
Things seemed so perfect - you know ?
The days were endless, we were crazy - we were young
The sun was always shinin' - we just lived for fun
Sometimes it seems like lately - I just don't know
The rest of my life's been - just a show
Those were the days of our lives
The bad things in life were so few
Those days are all gone now but one thing is true
When I look and I find I still love you
You can't turn back the clock, you can't turn back the tide
Ain't that a shame ?
Ooh, I'd like to go back one time on a roller coaster ride
When life was just a game
No use in sitting and thinkin' on what you did
When you can lay back and enjoy it through your kids
Sometimes it seems like lately - I just don't know
Better sit back and go - with the flow
'Cos these are the days of our lives
They've flown in the swiftness of time
These days are all gone now but some things remain
When I look and I find - no change
Those were the days of our lives yeah
The bad things in life were so few
Those days are all gone now but one thing's still true
When I look and I find, I still love you
I still love you

It's a good song, you should listen to it.  It's the last song Queen ever recorded with the infamous Freddie Mercury before his death in November of 1991.

Bulerias, I hope that you'll continue to be my friend even after you're gone from TBT.  About the NSider thing, I'm sure it'll take a lot of time to get recognition, but I know that you have the determination and the intelligence to be a Sage.  As for this place, it probably wasn't healthy to spend so much time in some place that was so unrewarding, even though it may seem it was successful.  I'll see you 'round.

Faroukh Bulsara was the name Freddie Mercury was given when he was born, to clear this up for the slow people who have difficulty with discerning different people.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words, but my decision remains final... I no longer have the time for TBT, nor the health.  I will continue to be in touch with all of you through MSN, AIM, etc, and possibly see some of you in real life (coughminocough)     

I might check up sometime on TBT, but you won't see me here often... Sorry, but it's my decision.  Don't be sad, TBT can still flourish without me, I hope.


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> possibly see some of you in real life (coughminocough)


 No comment.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 16, 2006)

Bye


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh no.... I never thought Bulerias _would_ leave....  :no:  Don't go......     

  
:'(


----------



## MGMT (Apr 16, 2006)

well im gone 

mostly everyone that was really were nice to me are gone or really really unactive

if your were nice to me and are still sctive you might see the mostly 

if you want to see me goto sporges forum


----------



## Liquefy (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear this, Bulerias.  I wish you success and happiness in your next big endeavor.

Long live Canada!


----------



## Micah (Apr 17, 2006)

I remember Bul saying he would never leave TBT until he was in college. I will really missy you, Bul. It will be tough to stay here with you gone.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry, Bul, but I'm kinda  :| about you're leaving. In the last few days you've been nothing but paranoid.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I no longer have the time for TBT, nor the health.


 The health? What is wrong with your health that you cant come here? or are you depressed or something... wow, this is a real mess. 

My guess is TBT is just going to go down and down    			  :|  It saddens me...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2006)

^_^			 No it's not, we've had one dull moment, and that's it.


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 17, 2006)

White_Shades said:
			
		

> Sorry, Bul, but I'm kinda  :| about you're leaving. In the last few days you've been nothing but paranoid.


 How's it sound if you stop using your little alt account to hide who you are?  Hey, yeah.  I like that idea.  Last I checked you didn't have the right to throw around your opinions no matter what you say or who you say you are.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2006)

^_^			 I would argue, but I'd get banned for five days, sorry   
^_^			 I'll just change that post...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay, now I MUST say something about this.

I am NOT paranoid, and I have tons of reasons for this.  White_Shades, please know more about the situation before talking.  I have one VERY big reason for leaving, however, one that is much bigger than the rest.

I do not get consolation from anyone here for the most part.

You see, at first I thought it was fine and everything that I was consoling everyone when they had problems, and that nobody had the brains to console me when I was down, but in recent months, I became extremely mad at this... It went as far as people whom I've been helping for months have lashed out at me, and have probably forgotten me since.

But when I posted that thread where I said I'm depressed, I had a couple of reasons; I was expecting to be consoled... A couple, or perhaps only one, person had taken the hint, and HAD consoled me, but I felt bad for practically kneeling down on my knees and begging for consolation.  Do you see your faults now, everyone?

Yes, call me paranoid, call me crazy, but I had and have reasons.  And another thing; When Blast resigned, nobody said he wanted "attention", but we actually made him a collage of the good times we all had.  Has anyone made me something like that?  I believe not...  And no, I won't accept anything like that now, if you got the idea from this post, because, again, that would be begging... 

See your faults now?  Want to continue calling me paranoid?


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 17, 2006)

See?  You should never disagree with me, Mr. Shades.


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 17, 2006)

Eh, I'm joking, but still, all of you should just shutup and think about what has happened and WHY.  Especially Storm.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bul, If you want help ask for it. It is no ones fault for not giving a hand when they aren't sure if you want  it. And Bul I said you were acting paraniod. Meaning you weren't but as if you were acting paranoid that everyone was blaming you. If I didn't make that clear then I'm sorry. But don't go around telling poeple they are crap and to go to a mental hospital. That will keep poeple from helping you. You think I shunned you and will probably ban me for this post. But I'm just saying ask for the help.


 No, I will not ask for help, and that's because I will not stoop that low.  Imagine this scenario.

"Oh, hey Bam, could you please console me?"

Yup, sounds great.  And yes, I forgive you for calling me paranoid, and I probably did go a bit off the hook, but there ARE people who are blaming me, but I'm not going to give you names, I'm above that.

Sorry for telling you to go to an asylum, but you seriously asked for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Oops, I hate this glitch. >_>;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

stupid glitch >_< ignore this post and read the next.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Okay, now I MUST say something about this.
> 
> I am NOT paranoid, and I have tons of reasons for this.  White_Shades, please know more about the situation before talking.  I have one VERY big reason for leaving, however, one that is much bigger than the rest.
> 
> ...


 Well once I made you something when you were depressed or mad, and you didn't do anything.  Most of the time you aren't thankful for stuff like that.  So, no one had the idea of doing.  Bul, you had a great reputation before, but now, idk, you are ruining it.  That's about all I have to say.  I have more to say, but I just can't think of how to say it in words.  I'm not sure that this post means anything, but..........


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Minority said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I didn't ask for that. And why are you forgiving me? I never called you paranoid. You think your the only one the feels that bad. Guess again. There is nothing low about asking for help. Infact its harder to ask for help. Don't expect poeple to treat you special because you felt upset. I learnt the hard way.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, PKMN, you made me that sig, and I said thank you.  Hmm, how's that not thankful?  No, no... You have to see that you're the ones making me ruin my reputation.  Look closer; this wouldn't have happened if you guys thought before you acted... Actually, you didn't act at all, that's the problem.

@ Bam - Who says I think I'm the only one?  For your information, I know tons of people that have it worse than I do.  I'm forgiving you because I see no reason in contiuing arguing with you.  But you see; perhaps it's a fault of mine, or a gift, but I treat people well if they're down, and they respect me for that.  All I was expecting is something in return.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yes, PKMN, you made me that sig, and I said thank you.  Hmm, how's that not thankful?  No, no... You have to see that you're the ones making me ruin my reputation.  Look closer; this wouldn't have happened if you guys thought before you acted... Actually, you didn't act at all, that's the problem.


 How is it my fault you're different and depressed now?  And that _I_ ruined your reputation?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

It's not your fault, PKMN, but if'd have thought once to console me, things'd be different... You only gave me advice, and, don't get me wrong, I REALLY appreciate that.  But sometimes, moral support means more...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

It's not your fault, PKMN, but if you'd have thought once to console me, things'd be different... You only gave me advice, and, don't get me wrong, I REALLY appreciate that.  But sometimes, moral support means more...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> It's not your fault, PKMN, but if'd have thought once to console me, things'd be different... You only gave me advice, and, don't get me wrong, I REALLY appreciate that.  But sometimes, moral support means more...


 Well, I've gotten through all my problems on TBT without help (well, a little, but I sovled them myself).   Maybe you just need to find something, find something fun.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2006)

Well... see ya.... I knew TBT would start to fall. I told someone it on MSN..
"This is what i think will happen to TBT... Everyone starts leaving and there is no one left so it is extreemly unactive... and eventually is shut down" I Hope that doesn't happen, but it is going in that direction...

And did you mean to post that 6 times?

what? theres another page? i can see it below the add replay and preview post button... but i can't normaly see it >_>


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

PKMN, you don't understand... Do you know how it's like to specifically ask someone to console you, just because you feel depressed?  I don't know if you do, but I can tell you that it's very unpleasant... All I wanted is for someone to console me.  A person did that, but it saddened me that only one person, who's rarely at TBT at that, thought of doing it.......

I don't have to ask for consolation, since people never ask me when I console them.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Console means comfort right?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PKMN, you don't understand... Do you know how it's like to specifically ask someone to console you, just because you feel depressed?  I don't know if you do, but I can tell you that it's very unpleasant... All I wanted is for someone to console me.  A person did that, but it saddened me that only one person, who's rarely at TBT at that, thought of doing it.......
> 
> I don't have to ask for consolation, since people never ask me when I console them.


 Bul, I've done it and I recall it feeling as if a weight is lifted off.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, PKMN.

Bambam, I can't ask every single person to do that, and you know that it's way easier if somebody comforts you without you asking them to...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Well...like what do you want?  Like people to talk to you?  I've tried but me and you always get in flame wars.  So I don't know how I'm supposed to help.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

No, its harder >_< I know that asking helps.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

PKMN, it's not just talking... It's... it's something you should know... You've been depressed once, and I was consoling you... Just... ask anyone whom I've helped, there are a lot of people like that.

Bambam, I can tell you that I will not stoop that low.  Oh, and if it makes you happy, I've already asked, indirectly, at least 5 times.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, what else are you supposed to know.  Actually I wasn't depressed, I was mad when you helped me, and you kinda helped the person I was mad at...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bambam, I can tell you that I will not stoop that low.  Oh, and if it makes you happy, I've already asked, indirectly, at least 5 times.


 I doesn't, just ask some one at nsider


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

PKMN, I'm supposed to know that I'm needed and that somebody actually cares about me.  I... haven't been feeling that as of late.  

I help whoever is in need.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PKMN, I'm supposed to know that I'm needed and that somebody actually cares about me.  I... haven't been feeling that as of late.
> 
> I help whoever is in need.


 I'm in need of you to ask a parentfor help


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

How can you not be needed?  You do a lot on this forum, all because you're depressed doesn't mean that people don't like you or want you anymore.  It's just that people aren't the same when you aren't the same.





(how's that)


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2006)

I care, I just have a hard time knowing what to say that won't make you mad. I don't hate you.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phaw, I asked, and they did comfort me, gave me help, etc... Now I thought it was your (TBT, not you directly) turn.

Well, thanks, PKMN......


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phaw, I asked, and they did comfort me, gave me help, etc... Now I thought it was your (TBT, not you directly) turn.

Well, thanks, PKMN......


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Minority said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Phaw, I asked, and they did comfort me, gave me help, etc... Now I thought it was your (TBT, not you directly) turn.

Well, thanks, PKMN......


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, Bul, the reason YOU feel depressed and not wanted is because you think other people think that.  It's not true, you are one of the most wanted people on TBT.  The reason nothing new is happening to your mood, is because you put yourself down.  YOU don't believe you can do it anymore.  Well, all of us at TBT think you can, you need to believe in yourself!  Once you do that, you can accomplish much more.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I care, I just have a hard time knowing what to say that won't make you mad. I don't hate you.


 That's good to know, sorry if I lash out sometimes.


----------



## Micah (Apr 17, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm said TBT is not going to fail. We need you. TBT is my favorite forum and I would actually be depressed to see it go. Bul, you have been so nice to me and you have been such a help to the forum. Pleae stay!


----------



## FaroukhBulsara91 (Apr 17, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Well, Bul, the reason YOU feel depressed and not wanted is because you think other people think that.  It's not true, you are one of the most wanted people on TBT.  The reason nothing new is happening to your mood, is because you put yourself down.  YOU don't believe you can do it anymore.  Well, all of us at TBT think you can, you need to believe in yourself!  Once you do that, you can accomplish much more.


 I hate to say it, but no matter how many happy thoughts and words you put in to there, you still have ot make some real sense.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2006)

Guys, you fail to understand this... I merely said, "I RESIGN"... Is there a "I'M LEAVING" in my post?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, you fail to understand this... I merely said, "I RESIGN"... Is there a "I'M LEAVING" in my post?


 no, but you're red again. >_>


----------

